#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  IET Alwar 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities

## richa_tiwari

*About :* Institute of Engineering & Technology, Alwar the First self-financed college of Rajasthan and promoted by the A.I.S.A.E.R. (All India Society for Advance Education & Research), New Delhi was established in the Year 1998 at Alwar. The Institute was given NOC and approval by the A.I.C.T.E. on 07 July, 1998. Institute obtained affiliation from the University of Rajasthan, Jaipur on 04 August, 1998. The single institute venture over the years has grown up and become a Group of Academic Institutions that include 2 Engineering Institutes, a Pharmacy, Biotechnology & a Management College by now. 

*Branches :*

Computer Science EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringInformation Technology EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronic Instrumentation & Control Engg.Mechanical Engineering
*Fee Structure :
*
INR 47,000/- Per Annum

*Placements* 

Average Annual Package Offered by the Companies : 3.6 Lac.

*Campus Facilities
*
*LIBRARY :*
Fully furnished central library is functional in 10,943 Sq. ft. area and having more than 75000 + books and National / International Journals, Educational General CDs 

*GYM :*
Fully equipped Boys & Girls Gym facilities in each hostel with trad meal equipments.

*HOSTEL FACILITIES :*
Well furnished separate hostels, 5 Boys (1500 students) and 3 Girls (500 students) total capacity approx. 2000 students.

*TRANSPORT :*

A fleet of 11 Buses and 20 Vehicles including Scorpio, Vans and Cars available to provide Transport facility for the students and staff.

*BANKING FACILITY : 
*
An Extension Counter of Punjab National Bank is functioning in campus to facilitate the students and staff for personal banking. The bank also provide 24 hours ATM facility in the campus.


*Queries are Welcome !!!*





  Similar Threads: TIT Bhopal 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities AIET Alwar 2012 Admissions, Fees Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities JNU Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities MIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches, Campus Facilities CERT, Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities

----------

